# Million Pines Hunting Club Openings



## Million Pine Hunting Club (May 25, 2008)

Middle Georgia Hunting Club has five openings.

Lease has approximately 4000 acres, within several different plots.

Camp is located close to the town of Adrian, near 1-16.

Water and electric for trailer hookup are included. 

Membership is limited to 40. Members are expected to abide by all Georgia laws while on the property.

This is a family orientated club. Children under 18 are encouraged to hunt with you.

Cost: $1000 with year around access. ($800 dues/$200 annual raffle for a rifle, tickets may be sold).

Contact Keith at keithridenour@gmail.com.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (May 29, 2008)

*Is this your club??*

http://www.millionpineshuntclub.com/

Looks good.  You have mail.


----------



## Johnson04 (Nov 21, 2008)

Any Ducks?


----------



## jperkins (Apr 8, 2011)

Interested in your club
Please contact me @james8789@att.net how is the turkey hunting


----------

